# mujeres inacabadas



## cyanista

Hallo, 

könnte mir jemand helfen, diesen Satz zu verstehen, insbesondere, was unter _inacabadas_ gemeint sein könnte?

_ Al ocupar su asiento de copiloto, la dama me enseño una pierna larga y lunar, una de esas piernas inovidables __que huyen de entre las sábanas traicionando sueños profundos de mujeres inacabadas.
_ 
Sehr poetisch, nicht wahr? 

Ich verstehe nicht, warum jemand von "mujeres inacabadas" träumen sollte? Was kann es bedeuten? Unvollendete Frauen? Einzelne Körperteile von Frauen? 


Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Aurin

Ich weiß es auch nicht genau, aber ich vermute, dass die Rede von "unfertigen Frauen" ist, also Mädchen, die noch nicht ganz entwickelt sind und für manchen Mann einen größeren Reiz haben als eben "fertige" Frauen.


----------



## cyanista

Ich sehe, es ist nicht gerade leicht zu verstehen, was der Autor damit gemeint hat. Vielleicht hilft weiterer Kontext: Es ist eine Kurzgeschichte von Manuel Vázquez Montalbán namens  _Historia de amor de la Dama de Ámbar_. Der Hauptdarsteller lernt auf einem Festessen eine verheiratete Frau kennen und versucht sie zu verführen, was ihm auch gelingt. Sie hat schon Kinder, daher ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, dass er sie mit einem Mädchen vergleichen würde.

Ein paar Beschreibungen: ... _era como un ligerio toque ambarino en el retrato de grupo de cenas de matrimonios; tenía un esqueleto ancho de mujer poderosa, pero la delgadez de una mujer desganada; blanca hasta transparentar las venas; cabellos entre el rubio y el castaño: ámbar.

_Andere Ideen?


----------



## Aurin

_Al ocupar su asiento de copiloto, la dama me enseño una pierna larga u lunar, una de esas piernas inovidables __que huyende entre las sábanas traicionando sueños profundos de mujeres inacabadas._

Sind das "u" und "huyende" Tippfehler oder heißt das wirklich so im Text?
Ich verstehe den Satz so, dass die Dame mit ihrem Tun ihre eigenen Träume verrät, Träume, wie sie unfertige Frauen träumen.
Warum fragst du nicht im Spanischforum nach? Da gibt es viele Spezialisten.


----------



## cyanista

Aurin said:


> _Al ocupar su asiento de copiloto, la dama me enseño una pierna larga *y* lunar, una de esas piernas inovidables __que *huyen de* entre las sábanas traicionando sueños profundos de mujeres inacabadas._



Das sind natürlich meine Tippfehler. 

Also meinst du, das sind ihre eigenen Träume, und nicht die irgendwelcher Männer?

Ich könnte es im Vocabulario General versuchen und um Antworten auf Englisch bitten... Mein Spanisch reicht, fürchte ich, dafür nicht aus, eloquente Erklärungen zu verstehen.

*Da.*


----------



## Aurin

Als sie sich auf den Beifahrersitz setzte, zeigte mir die Dame ein langes Bein und Muttermal, eins dieser unvergesslichen Beine, die zwischen den Bettlaken herausschlüpfen und dabei tiefe Träume unfertiger Frauen verraten.

So würde ich den Satz verstehen. Versuch es mal im Spanischforum, entweder Englisch-Spanisch oder nur Spanisch, vielleicht mit dem kleinen Hinweis, dass Muttersprachler, die auch Deutsch können, mal unser nettes Deutsch-Spanisch-Forum besuchen. Ansonsten können wir, die beide Sprachen beherrschen, ja mal reinschauen und dir die Kommentare zusammenfassen.


----------



## cyanista

Du übersetzt "lunar" mit Muttermal? Ich habe dafür eine Erklärung von einer Muttersprachlerin bekommen, es sei ein Adjektiv, das sich auf die Hautfarbe beziehe (hell oder leuchtend oder sowas). Es wird immer verwirrender! 

In meinem vorigen Beitrag habe ich den Link zu dem neuen Faden gepostet.


----------



## Aurin

cyanista said:


> Du übersetzt "lunar" mit Muttermal? Ich habe dafür eine Erklärung von einer Muttersprachlerin bekommen, es sei ein Adjektiv, das sich auf die Hautfarbe beziehe (hell oder leuchtend oder sowas). Es wird immer verwirrender!
> 
> In meinem vorigen Beitrag habe ich den Link zu dem neuen Faden gepostet.


 
Lunar kann auch Adjektiv sein, abgeleitet von "luna" = Mond.
Die Erklärung, die du von der Muttersprachlerin bekommen hast, ist mir unbekannt, aber ich bin ja auch keine spanische Muttersprachlerin. Das könntest du doch gut im Vokabularforum klären.


----------



## sal novelo espadas

Bueno, inacabadas, en ese contexto literario, se carga de significados varios....lo poético no tiene un único sentido.

A) Podría ser inacabada, como alguien dijo antes, referido a Mädchen, una mujer aún no acabada de formar.

B) Puede ser una mujer insatisfecha. Que le falta algo, quizá un amor en plenitud, para ser acabada, formada...

Espero ayudarte.
Bis Bald
Sal


----------



## sal novelo espadas

Las mujeres inacabadas no pueden tener sueños profundos, porque su necesidad de sensualidad, a través de tus piernas, las traicionan. Traicionan esos sueños.


----------



## cyanista

Gracias, Aurin.  Gracias, sal.


----------



## Aurin

Was machst du nun damit? Anscheinend ist es ja nicht so eindeutig, was mit mujeres inacabadas gemeint ist, aber du kannst es ja mit unfertigen Frauen übersetzen und dann kann man auch im Deutschen darüber nachdenken, was der Autor wohl damit meinte. Die dichterische Mehrdeutigkeit bleibt so erhalten.
Hast du das mit "lunar" nun klären können?


----------



## cyanista

Ich habe jetzt mehrere widersprüchliche Antworten bekommen und daraus den Schluss gezogen, dass man es auf sehr verschiedene Weise interpretieren kann.  Aber erfreulicherweise muss ich es gar nicht übersetzen; es war lediglich eine Kurzgeschichte, die ich gelesen habe, und ein Ausdruck, mit dem ich überhaupt nicht klarkam. 

Falls jemand diese Geschichte in irgendeine Sprache übersetzen will, kann ich nur viel Glück wünschen.  Darin wimmelt es nur so von solchen Sätzen. 

Nochmals vielen Dank für deine Hilfe und Teilnahme, Aurin.


----------



## Aurin

cyanista said:


> Ich habe jetzt mehrere widersprüchliche Antworten bekommen und daraus den Schluss gezogen, dass man es auf sehr verschiedene Weise interpretieren kann.  Aber erfreulicherweise muss ich es gar nicht übersetzen; es war lediglich eine Kurzgeschichte, die ich gelesen habe, und ein Ausdruck, mit dem ich überhaupt nicht klarkam.
> 
> Falls jemand diese Geschichte in irgendeine Sprache übersetzen will, kann ich nur viel Glück wünschen.  Darin wimmelt es nur so von solchen Sätzen.
> 
> Nochmals vielen Dank für deine Hilfe und Teilnahme, Aurin.


 
 Keine Ursache. Es hat mir um so mehr Spaß gemacht, da im Text der Name meiner Tochter (Ámbar) erschien.
Alle Achtung, dass du dich an solch schwere Literatur heranwagst.


----------

